# Pressure feeling in lower abdomen. Normal or due to low placenta?



## Aliza2010

Anyone else get a pressure type feeling in lower abdomen. Somerimes it makes me feel like i am 9 months pregnant and not 5! Is this normal as this is my third pregnancy or could it be due to the low lying placenta i have?


----------



## nicole3108

I haven't had it yet this time but I did with my second son starting somewhere between 18-20 weeks I think and I had an anterior placenta but it wasn't low lying. How low is yours? will it cause any problems? Hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## stacey3690

i get a presure feeling when shes on my bladder could be this x


----------



## poonibby

its totally normal, im only 16 weeks and i get it and the doctor said its baby moving around in there.


----------



## Aliza2010

Thank you for the replies!! I'm hoping it's just baby on bladder or due to baby moving as he is very active. 
Yes my placenta is apparently very low and it means there is a chance I could go into pre term labour or have a bleed


----------



## Aliza2010

Bump. Anyone one else get the pressure feeling. Its a bit like Baby is really low down and about to come out ;(


----------



## stacey3690

how far a long are you? At my 20 week scan her feet where on my bladder and it was that bad i could barley walk also a uti can make you feel heavy have u spoke to your mw x


----------



## beth_terri

I get it, I wrote on here the other day. I get a pressure feeling that slides from one side to another and also get it really low so im guessing its the baby shifting about
x


----------



## meimei1000

I have the same problem! I went to my obgyn and he said this was normal, so not to worry. If you need reassurance, you can call your doc or midwife, but I think you're okay. :)


----------



## moggi

Yes I've had it constantly for the past two days, it does really feel like she's coming out and stings like hell up there, god only knows whats going on. Doctor yesterday said he wasn't concerned, still doesn't make me feel any happier xxx


----------



## Aliza2010

stacey3690 said:


> how far a long are you? At my 20 week scan her feet where on my bladder and it was that bad i could barley walk also a uti can make you feel heavy have u spoke to your mw x

I'm going to call my midwife on Monday. I didn't realise you could get the pressure/heavy feeling with a UTI. 
I'm 22 weeks and had this feeling for 2 weeks now. I do feel baby very low down so he might be on the bladder??!! When your LO was on your bladder did you feel like everything was about to just fall out!!??


----------



## stacey3690

yeh thats excactly how it felt realy sore too i couldnt realy sit up and when walkn felt like i had to hold my bump incase it fell out if you know what i mean lol x


----------



## Aliza2010

stacey3690 said:


> how far a long are you? At my 20 week scan her feet where on my bladder and it was that bad i could barley walk also a uti can make you feel heavy have u spoke to your mw x




stacey3690 said:


> yeh thats excactly how it felt realy sore too i couldnt realy sit up and when walkn felt like i had to hold my bump incase it fell out if you know what i mean lol x

How long did this last for you? I think it's either a UTI or baby's on bladder as I need the toilet a lot more since this pressure feeling


----------



## stacey3690

mines lasted from about week 18 to 22 i think she movd made me feel like peeing alot too when i had a uti was realy heavy and i just felt sore and when i peed the pressure was unbarable


----------



## Aliza2010

Thanks Stacey You have really helped me hun! Going to call midwife on Monday. If it is UTI which I think it is I hope it clears soon x


----------



## stacey3690

no problem if u get antibiotics it will be clear in afew days hope u feel better x


----------

